# My tool box and measuring tools.



## Tony Wells (Sep 3, 2012)

That's an old style shadowgraph, isn't it Frank? I passed one up in a junk pile once. Regret it to this day. If you have or know of a plotter that can do transparencies, there isn't much limit to the contours, radii, or angles you can measure.


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 3, 2012)

wow frank really nice stuff
are the mics in the second to last picture thread mics?
i just bought one and have to learn how to use it now that i have a lathe slow enough for me to try threading again.
steve


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 3, 2012)

thats what they looked like i had seen before  they look like a ring grove cleaner on the end
how about the ones with the round anvil 90deg to the gauge is that wall thickness inside a tube or round opening?
a lot of them id have to see used to figure out
steve


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 3, 2012)

Had a nice Deltronic comparator with dual surface and edge finder along with DRO. Sweet machine. It went with the business when we sold out. We had a competition between a couple of customers on who could come up with the longest mosquito proboscis. The guys in Houston won. Big mosquitoes down there.

I'm stuck with a jeweler's loupe with a calibrated graticule for measuring nose radii on inserts or small features. Not near as useful.


----------



## Tony Wells (Sep 3, 2012)

It's amazing what gets tossed. I wish there were places here that tossed out CMM's. I wouldn't mind having one. You have hard probes or a touch probe system?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 3, 2012)

Nice Frank. A Comparitor is on my want list. Not needed often but a god send when it is needed. Every one I have ever seen had the screen above, what make is that one?

"Billy G"


----------



## KevinL (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice looking setup.  I have always wanted a Gerstner.  Remember years ago at the IMTS at the Gerstner Booth they were passing out business cards with an acorn in a small bag to grow your own oak tree and make your own box.


----------



## 200mphbusa (Jan 4, 2013)

A couple of my drawers:


----------



## 12bolts (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice drawer liners Phil,
Did you make those yourself? How did you go about it?

Cheers Phil


----------



## 200mphbusa (Jan 6, 2013)

12bolts--if you have a scroll saw these are very easy to make. They are call french fitted drawers and the purple is flock.  The procedure is as follows:

Layout the tools (I used 1/2" MDF with a 1/8" masonite bottom)
Allow for finger holds to get stuff out
Cut the shape out, you don't need to be accurate this is very forgiving process. 
Slightly round the edges (1/8" quarter round router bit)
Glue the 1/8" bottom on
Paint with glue same color as flock (the one I used is called Wine)
literally dump the flock on heavy and allow the glue to dry
Turn upside down and knock off the excess for reuse
Your done--stand back and load up with tools.

For more info see the DonJer Website  --  http://www.donjer.com Woodcraft sells the stuff as well as other websites. 

If you don't have a scroll saw, a jig saw works or a coping saw.  Craigslist has these scroll saws by the ton for about $50 bucks, buy one use it then sell it. 

Holler with any questions.


----------



## Ozwelder (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice 
Oz


----------

